# wood stabilizer for green timber



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i bought a vacuum chamber and started stabilizing my own dryish blanks, but none were food safe! i found this on my search this morning and is meant for green timber which in my world is huge due to the fact i harvest my own timber and turn my bowls which most due in the green form. most turn to about 1 in thick, this would be great to turn, sand to the finish product and thickness with this product
http://www.sealitgreen.com/sig/index.php
they are sending me some free samples to try out in my chamber as well as just applying it and allowing it to dry thought this may help some of us turners and well any kind of woodworker for that matter


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Have you looked at the price. I didn't check it out but I think that it's the same product I looked at years ago and it was quite expensive


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

john lucas said:


> Have you looked at the price. I didn't check it out but I think that it's the same product I looked at years ago and it was quite expensive


its not cheap around 100$ a gallon but should go a long way for what i intend to use it for!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Pseudoscientific. They use enough emotionally charged and apparently scientific jargon to convince the naive listener that there is some truth in the claims.
IF IT SEEMS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE!
Cedar chemicals as well as all the other wood chemicals that inhibit moulds do not totally protect wood from binding and unbinding with water. 
Protecting wood from environmental stressors and stabilising the cellulose from interaction with water are far from the same issue.
PEG - polyethylene glycol does displace and replace the water in wet wood giving it some stability but is expensive and takes a long time for the wood to be immersed in the solution to "stabilise" the wood. There are too many flaws in the presentation.
Check with pro wood restorers at museums to see if there is a major breakthrough in wood technology.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

Midlandbob said:


> Pseudoscientific. They use enough emotionally charged and apparently scientific jargon to convince the naive listener that there is some truth in the claims.
> IF IT SEEMS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE!
> Cedar chemicals as well as all the other wood chemicals that inhibit moulds do not totally protect wood from binding and unbinding with water.
> Protecting wood from environmental stressors and stabilising the cellulose from interaction with water are far from the same issue.
> ...


i have a vacuum chamber so getting this solution throughout my piece won't be an issue. if it works it works, if not i will move on to the next product, they are sending me free samples so it doesn't hurt my pocket at all and i have plenty of timber to try this out on. i also have a mini kiln so that can speed up the process of curing time.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

got that stabilizer yesterday afternoon
here it is and so far working like a charm. i used green as green can get red maple burl!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Does the stuff just coat the outside end grain or do you think it will penetrate into the wood. You would need to not remove but replace all the water deep into the piece of timber.
Vacuum systems to impregnate wood should have to start with dry wood. The air in the dry vessels would be sucked out and replaced by whatever fluid is around the wood.?


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

this type of chemical replaces the water. i will vacuum the next pieces in my chamber, and no it doesn't coat the end grain it soaks up through the entire piece! so far so good i have another sample of their product i am also going to try in my chamber. i have stabilized wood that was around 15 percent moisture content!! it depends on how long you run it and how good of a pump you have, getting the pressure down low enough to suck the moisture out and replace it with such chemicals. 
read what this product is about i am still in the testing procedure with this and i am very impressed without putting it into my chamber!!! they have a video on their site, not to mention its food safe and great for the environment! i will be giving it a run tomorrow with the chamber, with both chemicals!! also i went from 30 percent or higher on the red maple burl to down to 15 percent as of now!


----------

